# What show do you think is the best logging show?



## mercer_me (Apr 29, 2009)

I love American Loggers, it's the best show I have ever seen. One reason I realy like it becouse it's from Maine and it dipicts Maine people realy well.


----------



## BayAreaBucker (Apr 30, 2009)

I voted for Ax Men but I really like Heli-Loggers the best.


----------



## johnzski (Apr 30, 2009)

heli-loggers it's on now


----------



## stihlhead (Apr 30, 2009)

*heli-loggers*

I am voting for heli-loggers. I like the overall presentation of the show, plus none of the reality, drama junk the others are getting into. I was not real happy when Ax-men went off the air last week with a man missing in the woods. It is a shame that they tried to make the guy appear as if he died ( and he may have ) to get ratings for next week. Lets tune in to see if the guy is dead or not. All the rubberneckers you see at traffic accidents will be glued to their screen come Monday night. I would have voted for Ax-men til about 1/3 of the way through this season.


----------



## biggenius29 (May 1, 2009)

I voted Ax-men, but if Heli loggers was a option I would have voted for that. That show actually shows cutting and not as much BS and drama. But Ax-men is my second choice.


----------



## mbopp (May 1, 2009)

Heli-loggers


----------



## slowp (May 1, 2009)

Heli loggers. My gender is represented on that show in a positive way too. 
She doesn't get motion sickness while flying either.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (May 1, 2009)

i voted extreme loggers. i dont care much for ax men this season and american loggers is more trucking than logging. Heli-Loggers is the best, its more logging and less BS.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 1, 2009)

heli loggers tom trees


----------



## Jkebxjunke (May 1, 2009)

I have not seen heliloggers... but I have seen both American logger and ax men... of the 2 for entertainment ax men... American logger seems to be more log truck driving...
remember they want to keep the audience riveted to their seat.. and you need drama for it... I have a hard time finding alot of drama in American loggers... I mean how many times can you roll a truck and keep people interested? whats for season two.. light it on fire then roll it? jump 2 log trucks with another one? while on fire? and then explode? its all about keeping the average viewer ( sheep) tuning in.


----------



## coastalfaller (May 2, 2009)

I also voted for Axemen, but had Heli Loggers been an option they would have my vote.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (May 2, 2009)

i'd say if heli loggers were an option they'd be kickin some a right now. lol


----------



## welder15725 (May 2, 2009)

I like watchin heli loggers the best. Something about climbing a tree thats over 150 ft is just awesome.


----------



## mercer_me (May 2, 2009)

BayAreaBucker said:


> I voted for Ax Men but I really like Heli-Loggers the best.



I never heard of Heli-Loggers if I had known about that show I would have made it an option, sorry.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 2, 2009)

+1 heli loggers


----------



## TimberFaller660 (May 3, 2009)

mercer_me said:


> I never heard of Heli-Loggers if I had known about that show I would have made it an option, sorry.



its all good. its a really good show. all logging and no drama the way it should be.


----------



## BuddhaKat (May 3, 2009)

+1 Heli-Loggers


----------



## CJ-7 (May 4, 2009)

Heli-Loggers. Looks like they are cutting some tops at 2 feet or bigger in diameter, cool climbing and rope techniques (tree to tree) that you don't see on the other shows. Interesting watching to see the chopper pop off the standing logs and then calling out the weight to the ground crew. Ya gotta love Karen the chopper pilot.

Heli-Loggers in on Discovery's TLC channel. Thursday at 10:00 EST.

No, I don't work for them, I am just a Discovery channel junkie.


----------



## stihlms460 (May 4, 2009)

heli loggers gets my vote also. what ever happened to american loggers?


----------



## Stihl Does It (May 4, 2009)

BayAreaBucker said:


> I voted for Ax Men but I really like Heli-Loggers the best.



My thoughts entirely. I love watching those guys climb and top those tall trees.

Ax Men is simply a scripted drama show. If they didn't do that, then their ratings would suffer and they'd lose much of their sponsors. I watch it, but I don't get too involved with the stories. I just hope noone gets seriously hurt or killed with all the extra bodies on site, ie camera crew et all.


----------



## CJ-7 (May 5, 2009)

Tell me it's not so...the TLC website calls this week's episode of Heli-Loggers the Grand Finale. Sure makes it sound like they aren't going to be around next year.


----------

